# Lookin for a body...



## flamedxxx (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm looking for a van body that would fit my Slash. About the only thing I am finding is an old Tamiya Lunch-Box body, which I am sure would be to narrow. I want to paint up an A-Team van for my Slash, with the new movie coming out and all, I thought it would be pretty funny to see one out racing at the track this summer. Anybody know of anything that might work?


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

I don't know of any but if you find one, let me know. That sounds awesome!


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

More likely the lunchbox probably wont fit its a 1/12 scale. The a-team i did that on my lunchbox! funny!


----------



## buckeye bullet (May 26, 2009)

would you be BA or hannibal?


----------



## buckeye bullet (May 26, 2009)

maybe face?


----------



## flamedxxx (Aug 31, 2009)

I love it when a plan comes together...but then again I hate airplanes....and I'm definitely not good looking enough to be face....


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Im more like a murdock.


----------



## buckeye bullet (May 26, 2009)

The flamed one is definetely murdock.......hes a little unstable!


----------



## 67CamaroSS (Aug 15, 2009)

A lunchbox would definately not fit cause its way to narrow and way too short. The only 1 /10 van body I have ever seen was the Kyosho Mooneyes Van but it had more of a minivan look to it and even that one would probably be too small compared to the newer short course truck bodies. Also I havent seen one of those in a long time.

If you find something that works, please let us know!


----------



## flamedxxx (Aug 31, 2009)

maybe Mr. McAllister will see this thread....hint-hint...:lol: If he does, I'd be interested in knowing if there would be any special tooling cost involved to get some made...seems like there would definitely be some interest.....


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Also i dont think lexan would look right, polycarbonate resin might be the way to go tamiya makes a good well detailed body i would love to see a 1/10 a-team GMC van:thumbsup:


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice thought, but wouldn't that make it illegal for CORR rules? I'm not one to take little things like that seriously, but the track you race at might, and may require that you run only a short course body if you're racing. Would be cool for a basher body though!


----------



## flamedxxx (Aug 31, 2009)

The track I run at is pretty relaxed on rules....that's why i don't run anywhere else :thumbsup: They know how to keep it fun.


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

cool, where do you race at? I live in Youngstown.


----------



## flamedxxx (Aug 31, 2009)

Stateline in Fremont, IN....you're a ways away to be racin over here...:lol:


Still no luck on a body either. I've even been scouring local toy stores and the wallyworld for big toy vans, and am coming up with nothing. guess i'll just have to stick with the Monster Energy themed Rattler body I have now....


----------



## tamiyatim (May 2, 2007)

I would LOVE to see an A-team van... for the slash, or even just 1/10 scale for a touring car... would need to have correct wheels... but I'd love to tear around with it in the dirt!!


----------



## tweakedt3 (Aug 12, 2004)

Dahm's back int the mid late 90's made several van type bodies in lexan.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

flamedxxx said:


> I'm looking for a van body that would fit my Slash. About the only thing I am finding is an old Tamiya Lunch-Box body, which I am sure would be to narrow. I want to paint up an A-Team van for my Slash, with the new movie coming out and all, I thought it would be pretty funny to see one out racing at the track this summer. Anybody know of anything that might work?


Check out toy stores for bodies. Take a tape measure with you to the store and see what they have. 
Even a Barbie van can be painted!!! LOL!


----------

